# Student Prince GY156



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi gents can anyone tell me where the Student Prince went GY156 ON162903 after she left Grimsby in 1956 Many thanks


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

No fixed .. thanks Gil and Bill really appreciated


----------

